# Verslavingen > Roken >  COPD:bent u een risicopatient? - Artikel

## Agnes574

COPD: bent u een risicopatiënt?
Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (COPD, chronisch obstructief longlijden) is een ziekte die door heel wat mensen onderschat wordt, die sommigen zelfs niet kennen en die meer en meer voorkomt. Dat deze ziekte steeds meer voorkomt, is te wijten aan het rookgedrag en aan de veroudering van de bevolking. Tabak is zeker de belangrijkste oorzaak van COPD, het is echter niet de enige oorzaak. 


Tabak: de 1ste risicofactor van COPD 

Tabak is de belangrijkste risicofactor, maar 15% van de COPD-patiënten zijn 
mensen die nooit gerookt hebben. Passief roken of blootstelling aan tabaksrook tijdens de zwangerschap kunnen bij de foetus de groei van de longen afremmen en aan de basis liggen van het op latere leeftijd ontstaan van een longziekte.


Andere risicofactoren van COPD:

 Genetische factoren, waarbij deficiënte genen de oorzaak zouden zijn.
 Beroepsmatige blootstelling: in de Verenigde Staten toont een studie aan dat 19% van de COPD-gevallen te wijten zijn aan professionele blootstelling aan stof, rook, dampen
 Huiselijke vervuiling: in oude en slecht verluchte woningen is de blootstelling aan brandstoffen voor de verwarming en de keuken een zeer zware risicofactor: steenkool, hout, stro, mest, oogstoverschotten
 Externe vervuiling: de blootstelling aan externe vervuilers zoals industrie en verkeer is eveneens een mogelijke oorzaak van COPD, maar niet in dezelfde mate als de hierboven aangegeven risicofactoren.
 Infecties: zij kunnen aanleiding geven tot het ontstaan en ontwikkelen van COPD. Hoe vroeger de problemen ontstaan, tijdens de kinderjaren of zelfs tijdens de zwangerschap, hoe vaker deze infecties aanleiding zullen geven tot ademhalingsproblemen.
 Astma: wanneer de bronchitissymptomen verergeren, is het mogelijk dat astma leidt tot het ontstaan van COPD.
 Man/vrouw: deze factor speelt tegenwoordig geen rol meer. Vroeger waren er bij de mannen meer COPD-patiënten dan bij de vrouwen. Dat is nu niet meer het geval vermits de vrouwen tegenwoordig evenveel roken als de mannen.
 Socio-economische factoren: arme bevolkingsgroepen worden vaker getroffen door COPD, omdat zij met verschillende risicofactoren geconfronteerd worden: minder goede voedingsgewoonten, blootstelling aan vervuilende stoffen (beroepsmatig, tabak), vroegtijdige infecties van de luchtwegen, minder gemakkelijke toegang tot verzorging.


Wanneer moet u een arts raadplegen ? 

Beantwoord de volgende vragen met "ja" of "neen":
1. Hoest u meerdere keren per dag ?
2. Hoest u regelmatig slijm op ?
3. Bent u sneller buiten adem dan andere mensen van dezelfde leeftijd ?
4. Bent u ouder dan 40 jaar ?
5. Bent u roker of ex-roker ?

Hebt u minstens driemaal "ja" geantwoord, dan bestaat de kans dat u COPD hebt. U moet er bijgevolg met uw arts over spreken en een ademtest doen. Voor deze eenvoudige, snelle en pijnloze test wordt een spirometer gebruikt. Daarmee wordt de graad van obstructie van de luchtwegen gemeten.

In elk geval is stoppen met roken de beste manier om zich tegen COPD te beschermen.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Constance

ik heb COPD als gevolg van een 5 uur durende analfylactische shock Gebruik nu Spiritiva en Seretide inhalers

----------


## Petra717

analfylactische shock, mag ik vragen wat dit is? 

groetjes petra

----------


## katje45

> analfylactische shock, mag ik vragen wat dit is? 
> 
> groetjes petra


Hoi Petra,

Een anafylactische shock, is een shock door overgevoeligheid van een medicijn, insectenbeet of bv henna.

----------


## Petra717

Nu je het zegt, gaat er een belletje bij me rinkelen! 

Dankjewel, Katje

----------


## katje45

Graag gedaan!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga me binnenkort 's laten testen op COPD...zijn er mensen die hun ervaringen en uitslag van deze test hier willen delen??

----------


## katje45

> Ik ga me binnenkort 's laten testen op COPD...zijn er mensen die hun ervaringen en uitslag van deze test hier willen delen??


Hey Aggie,

Krijg je een longfunctietest ?
Als je die krijgt dan weet ik er wel wat meer over.

----------


## Ronald68

Gelukkig slechts 2 vragen met ja beantwoord (4 en 5).

Ik wil nog wel iets kwijt over het volgende



> Tabak: de 1ste risicofactor van COPD


Bij mijn jongens op Judo zit een jongen van een jaar of 8-9 die naar men zegt COPD heeft. Hij moet regelmatig naar het ziekenhuis en ook regelmatig buiten adem en moet dan voor de rest van de dag opgeven. In zijn geval heeft het niets met roken te maken, maar komt het uit de astma hoek. Toen ik voor de eerste keer zag dat hij buiten adem was schrok ik behoorlijk. Het is een actieve vrolijke jongen en aan de buitenkant zie je er niets aan, maar toch op de fiets naar school is al geen optie...

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Katje,

Ik ga gewoon een ademtest met een spirometer laten doen bij de huisarts als ik er nog 's kom...als ik dan doorverwezen wordt voor een longfunctietest zal ik het je laten weten ok?!
Xx Ag




> Hey Aggie,
> 
> Krijg je een longfunctietest ?
> Als je die krijgt dan weet ik er wel wat meer over.

----------


## Agnes574

Let op....Tabak is de eerste en belangrijkste risicofactor voor COPD...dit betekent niet dat er geen andere veroorzakers voor de ziekte zijn!! Astma is ook een risicofactor(helaas)

Wat erg zeg voor die jongen...zeker omdat hij nog zo jong is!




> Gelukkig slechts 2 vragen met ja beantwoord (4 en 5).
> 
> Ik wil nog wel iets kwijt over het volgende
> 
> Bij mijn jongens op Judo zit een jongen van een jaar of 8-9 die naar men zegt COPD heeft. Hij moet regelmatig naar het ziekenhuis en ook regelmatig buiten adem en moet dan voor de rest van de dag opgeven. In zijn geval heeft het niets met roken te maken, maar komt het uit de astma hoek. Toen ik voor de eerste keer zag dat hij buiten adem was schrok ik behoorlijk. Het is een actieve vrolijke jongen en aan de buitenkant zie je er niets aan, maar toch op de fiets naar school is al geen optie...

----------


## ikke64

Hoi allemaal,

Natuurlijk zijn er meerdere oorzaken van COPD. Maar rokers hebben een sterk verhoogd risico. En wat ook erg belangrijk is om te weten van COPD. COPD IS NIET TE GENEZEN.
Alle longblaasjes die kapot gaan (dat is kort gezegd COPD) herstellen zich ook niet meer.
BTW de eerste keer dat ik stopte met roken was omdat mijn huisarts mij na longfoto's vertelde dat ik beginnende COPD had, Helaas kwam ik er later achter dat hi mij voor gelogen had. Dat helaas staat niet voor: wat een l*l, maar meer voor jammer dat ik er achter kwam. Daardoor was de wil, om in moeilijke periodes, die iedere stopper steeds weer mee maakt, van die stinkstokken af te blijven ook veel kleiner geworden. En ben ik in een periode van extreme stess (na 1,5 jaar) weer begonnen.

Gr Ikke

----------

